# Temperature



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

So long as she has some type of shelter when outdoors, 0 degrees F is the low point. If it's going to be colder than that you need to bring the dog into warmer living spaces.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well in all honesty 30's are fine for her, and she can handle that as well as below providing she doesn't have any hip issues or arthritis going on somewhere. Alot depends on the dog and what there accustomed too heat and cold wise.

But my question to you is why not just bring her in and share her company since goldens really are such social dogs they much prefer to be with there owners then left outside alone. Sorry, I don't mean to start anything I just know how highly social these guys are.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The Swampman is right as usual but I operate on the assuption that if I wouldn;t sleep out there my dog isn't but that is just me.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Well in all honesty 30's are fine for her, and she can handle that as well as below providing she doesn't have any hip issues or arthritis going on somewhere. Alot depends on the dog and what there accustomed too heat and cold wise.
> 
> But my question to you is why not just bring her in and share her company since goldens really are such social dogs they much prefer to be with there owners then left outside alone. Sorry, I don't mean to start anything I just know how highly social these guys are.


She could share my bed with me if it wasn't for the problem we have with my mother. She is very elderly and walks with a cane. Gab likes to give bear hugs mixed with kisses. If my mother were to get a bear hug she could break her hip. So that ends that. Gab is not allowed inside unless she is in the utility room with the door closed. Plus things are all strange for Gab now and since she spends most of her time in the patio right now, that is the only place she is familiar with right now.
BTW.. I am not going to try to break her of the bear hugs because my wife and I like it. We think it's cute. Some may feel this is a bad thing.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

linktrek said:


> She could share my bed with me if it wasn't for the problem we have with my mother. She is very elderly and walks with a cane. Gab likes to give bear hugs mixed with kisses. If my mother were to get a bear hug she could break her hip. So that ends that. Gab is not allowed inside unless she is in the utility room with the door closed. Plus things are all strange for Gab now and since she spends most of her time in the patio right now, that is the only place she is familiar with right now.
> BTW.. I am not going to try to break her of the bear hugs because my wife and I like it. We think it's cute. Some may feel this is a bad thing.


 
well do you sleep with your mother?? if not, you could bring gab into your room and close the door at night....and use a leash to move her back and forth, or whenever your mom is around. poor girl, i wouldnt want to sleep on a porch


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I sort of feel the same way. I think I will be taking her in if the temp over night is going to be below 40* from the feedback that you have given me. She is a Floridian Retriever so I wouldn't want to leave her out in temperatures that aren't familiar to her.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

linktrek said:


> I sort of feel the same way. I think I will be taking her in if the temp over night is going to be below 40* from the feedback that you have given me. She is a Floridian Retriever so I wouldn't want to leave her out in temperatures that aren't familiar to her.


 
good idea. i agree that shes fine outside during the day, but at least bring her in a at night. jake would MUCH RATHER be outside 24/7, but i dont have that option, and if i did, hed be outside during the day (only becuase thats what he likes), and in at night.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> well do you sleep with your mother?? if not, you could bring gab into your room and close the door at night....and use a leash to move her back and forth, or whenever your mom is around. poor girl, i wouldnt want to sleep on a porch


 All it takes is one incident and my mother could get hurt. Gab likes the patio so far. Since since she isn't complaining by wimpering and barking, she finds it peacful to sleep in her little corner with the bed we got for her. She sleeps on her bed and even relaxes on it when I am in the patio with her. She like to sleep with her bed surrounded with her toys. Oh btw my pug has senority in the house and he gets rights to my bed


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree with Swampcollie as well. Don't take it to personal linktrek while most people on this site have full time inside dogs many of whom sleep in bed with them not everyone does. I have pretty bad allergies so Daisy isn't allowed in our room and is only in the house when we are home. She sleeps in her crate in our garage at night. I installed a doggie door and during the day she has run of my yard and woods and most days I come home she is frolicking about chasing squirrels birds or anything else that moves. Sometimes I think she prefers her crate. We don't shut the door on the crate but often times at night around bedtime she'll actually go to the door that leads to the garage so she can get to her crate. We've all got different systems that work for us. My garage never gets below 40 degrees or so in the dead of winter. Of course she'll be outside when it's 10 degrees out playing in the snow. Actually I worry more about the heat. When it gets real hot in the summer we've brought her inside if the garage is over 80 or so.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

linktrek said:


> All it takes is one incident and my mother could get hurt. Gab likes the patio so far. Since since she isn't complaining by wimpering and barking, she finds it peacful to sleep in her little corner with the bed we got for her. She sleeps on her bed and even relaxes on it when I am in the patio with her. She like to sleep with her bed surrounded with her toys. Oh btw my pug has senority in the house and he gets rights to my bed


 
Poor thing. You have already admitted that your pug has senority, and that the golden sleeps outside at night.  I understand a pug can't give bear hugs so your mother isnt at risk, BUT one dog shouldnt have senority over another. They should be loved and treated the same.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

please train your dog to not jump and she will be able to live very easily inside with your mother. My golden could be in a room with a 102 year old person and a 6 month baby, and not harm either of them. A golden is very smart and quick to learn and i bet in less than a month the golden will be able to quietly lay at your moms feet and it won't be an issue.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Poor thing. You have already admitted that your pug has senority, and that the golden sleeps outside at night.  I understand a pug can't give bear hugs so your mother isnt at risk, BUT one dog shouldnt have senority over another. They should be loved and treated the same.


 
I totally agree on that one


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I found the solution. Gabriella stays in a screened in patio most of the day with me. We have a door in our master bathroom/bedroom that goes to the patio. So I think I'm just going to invite her in to our bedroom for the night when it is raining and or below 40* at night:dblthumb2


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great solution to the problem and everone wins!!!


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Well this thread was posted on November 2007 when Gabriella was 1 years old. I am back after 10 years and Gabriella has been an incredible friend to me.She is now 11 years old and has begun her elderly age. She has arthritis in her rear legs. I can't afford the dog prescriptions because I am also disabled. I am giving her turmeric. Is there any thing else that I can give her to help her out? She is scaring me because it takes so long for her to wake up in the morning. But once she gets up on her legs she is pretty healthy ,eats and poops pretty well. Thanks


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

linktrek said:


> Well this thread was posted on November 2007 when Gabriella was 1 years old. I am back after 10 years and Gabriella has been an incredible friend to me.She is now 11 years old and has begun her elderly age. She has arthritis in her rear legs. I can't afford the dog prescriptions because I am also disabled. I am giving her turmeric. Is there any thing else that I can give her to help her out? She is scaring me because it takes so long for her to wake up in the morning. But once she gets up on her legs she is pretty healthy ,eats and poops pretty well. Thanks


Take a look at this blog post. Last dogs I treated herbally (part of what made me become a hobby herbalist) the did really well. One had old man arthritis and the other degenerative disk disease. I would have loved to have found this blog back then. 
One of my new new pups has hip displasia and we are back to herbs and supplements. He is only 17 mo but is thriving. The senior stage sucks but enjoy every minute you have. 
http://www.thepossiblecanine.com/herbal-support-for-arthritis


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. Some good ideas there


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I am bumping up this old thread because this was one of the first threads I started when I got Gabriella in 2007. I had rescued her when she was 1yr old. Last week she passed away because I decided that because of her age and the treatments would only allow her to live a very short painful life since liver cancer is terminal.
But we were so closely bonded. She was the most wonderful dog that anyone could ask for. But we were so closely bonded that our last days together were very similar.. I am trying to get the time periods to be accurate because of the health problems I was experiencing were about the same. Previously before Gabriella became very ill I was admitted into the hospital for pneumonia and a mass on my lung. I had taken a test that strongly suggested that I had lung cancer. So I came home from the hospital to find Gabriella very ill. My wife took her to the vet. The vet spoke to me and told me that she had a mass on her liver. So there I was Gabriella with a mass on her liver and myself with a mass on my lung. Seemed so appropriate that we would end our lives together in this manner. Of course our circumstances were similar but different I ended up getting cleared of lung cancer.
So I thought I would return here to the forum where we started our lives together and just tell everyone just how wonderful she was.
I don't think that I am physically well enough to get another GR. And also they would probably resemble each other like GRs sometimes do. I would be afraid to get another GR because I would expect a new GR to have the same personality as Gabriella. So I am afraid to get another one.
Thanks for reading the story of of my life with Gabriella. She was like a daughter to me!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

linktrek said:


> I am bumping up this old thread because this was one of the first threads I started when I got Gabriella in 2007. I had rescued her when she was 1yr old. Last week she passed away because I decided that because of her age and the treatments would only allow her to live a very short painful life since liver cancer is terminal.
> But we were so closely bonded. She was the most wonderful dog that anyone could ask for. But we were so closely bonded that our last days together were very similar.. I am trying to get the time periods to be accurate because of the health problems I was experiencing were about the same. Previously before Gabriella became very ill I was admitted into the hospital for pneumonia and a mass on my lung. I had taken a test that strongly suggested that I had lung cancer. So I came home from the hospital to find Gabriella very ill. My wife took her to the vet. The vet spoke to me and told me that she had a mass on her liver. So there I was Gabriella with a mass on her liver and myself with a mass on my lung. Seemed so appropriate that we would end our lives together in this manner. Of course our circumstances were similar but different I ended up getting cleared of lung cancer.
> So I thought I would return here to the forum where we started our lives together and just tell everyone just how wonderful she was.
> I don't think that I am physically well enough to get another GR. And also they would probably resemble each other like GRs sometimes do. I would be afraid to get another GR because I would expect a new GR to have the same personality as Gabriella. So I am afraid to get another one.
> Thanks for reading the story of of my life with Gabriella. She was like a daughter to me!



My sympathies regarding the loss of Gabriella. She sounds like a wonderful Golden. And many positive thoughts sent your way regarding your own health issues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Gabriella, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry about losing Gabriella. Isn't it strange how that happens, that our lives mirror our pets? My dad and his cat died within a day of each other. Makes me think that they're together right now.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Gabriella. May your wonderful memories of her bring you some solace. Wishing you well and a full recovery.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It sounds like you gave her a wonderful life all the way to the end.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for your outpouring of love. I wanted to come back here to share the beginning and end of her life with me. And I felt that there is no better place than to come here with fellow GR owners who truly know how deeply it is to love one 
I will be able to grieve her successfully. And I have pleasant memories of taking her unleased with my Teddy Roosevelt Terriers. This is Central Florida and there is plenty of space to let them run loose and not be in danger.
Again Thanks for your response ♥


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It's the hardest part of loving them so much. 

I also wish you all the best healthwise, as well. I'm sorry you can't get another Golden. If you ever do feel physically able, as someone who lost my heart and soul Golden, I can tell you, it's true they are all different, but it IS possible to love another one just as much. I am proof of that. :smile2:


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I am happy with the time I had with Gabriella. I am not fit enough to give a new GR the life I feel they would need. Like I said I used to love to take Gabriella and my 2 terriers out on hikes. Where I used to live here in Central Florida there was plenty of area to take them out. There was a lot of nocturnal life walking around where I used to take them so they had a lot of things to sniff out. But at this time in my life I am not able to be so active. If I improve it is good to know that it's possible to love another GR without comparing him/her to Gabriella. But they are so so smart and eager to please that I had so much fun teaching Gabriella tricks and commands. She was an awesome dog. I am going through the grieving period pretty quickly because I know I gave her a great life and she lived a full lifespan


----------

